# Finish flaking around proof marks on new 92FS Italian



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I just picked up a new Italian Beretta 92FS. I noted that this gun has some new proof marks just above the trigger on the right side. Evidently from what I've learned from other posts these marks are applied after the finish, so there is some flaking of the finish around the marks. Just wondering whether anyone else with a new pistol is seeing this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't believe that those are proof marks.
However, I don't know what they are.

My general understanding is that proof marks are applied before the part is finish-coated with anything, including plain bluing.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is a better photo of what I'm trying to show. I've always been told these are proof marks, but I don't know for sure what they represent. There are the letters PSF with what looks like a star symbol above it, then CL in a square box, and then what looks like 2 crossed rifles forming an X in another box with another star symbol above it. I believe that the "CL" indicates a 2013 manufacturing date. I'm not sure what the PSF means. The flaking finish makes it hard to see. Someone on another forum, said the reason for the flaking around these marking is that for some reason Beretta is applying them after the finish.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. You're right, they're proofmarks.
2. They were applied to the frame _before_ it was finished, so they are not causing the flaking.

If you look carefully at the marks, you can see that there is frame-finish material within the lines that make up those marks.
Therefore, the finish was applied after the marks were stamped into the metal.

Why is the finish flaking?
Beats me!

(Random Thought: Could it be that the frame's finish is not flaking, but rather that some post-finish coating is flaking off?)


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I'm not going to worry about the finish, but I thought it was weird that it is only around these marks where it is flaking off. 

It shoots good, and the trigger is much improved after replacing the hammer spring with a "D". I've put about 500 rounds through it with no problems.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> Thanks for your help. I'm not going to worry about the finish, but I thought it was weird that it is only around these marks where it is flaking off.
> 
> It shoots good, and the trigger is much improved after replacing the hammer spring with a "D". I've put about 500 rounds through it with no problems.


Ernest, if it still bothers you, I would strongly suggest getting a bottle of Birchwood/Casey "Aluminum Black" and touch it up with a Q-tip. All gone. I've been using this and Birchwood/Casey "Super Blue" for decades for any tough up's. I have a 1993 92G and over the years have had little scratches and dings, I touch it up when needed and she looks good as new. :smt033


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

denner said:


> Ernest, if it still bothers you, I would strongly suggest getting a bottle of Birchwood/Casey "Aluminum Black" and touch it up with a Q-tip. All gone. I've been using this and Birchwood/Casey "Super Blue" for decades for any tough up's. I have a 1993 92G and over the years have had little scratches and dings, I touch it up when needed and she looks good as new. :smt033


Thanks for the tip. I didn't know they made an aluminum version.


----------

